# Change control application in ports



## anomie (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm interested in test-driving a change control* application for our department. Are there any available in FreeBSD ports that you have worked with? Please share your experiences. 

I could probably hack something together, but I would rather not reinvent the wheel. 

* [ I am not entirely sure I am using the term "change control" properly. What I am looking for is an app that will track _details_ about system software and configuration changes - i.e. change description, date, owner, status, etc. ]

---

edit: To hopefully make this less ambiguous, I'll provide a couple "change" examples: 


```
Change # 123
Date submitted: 2/19/2009
Change owner: Some guy
Affected host(s): one.local
Brief description: Modify Apache Tomcat server.xml
Detailed description: Add blah blah blah... to server.xml 
Rollback plan: Restore revision 1.6 from RCS
Status: Completed
```


```
Change # 124
Date submitted: 2/20/2009
Change owner: Some guy
Affected host(s): two.local
Brief description: Upgrade gettext package
Detailed description: Upgrade blah blah blah... 
Rollback plan: Rebuild system and restore from backups
Status: Pending
```


----------

